# After years of first IBS-D then IBS-C I'm finally regular



## realfoodrealhealthUK (Sep 9, 2015)

New to this forum. First I was a vegetarian and suffered from IBS-D and then started eating meat again and stated suffering from IBS-C. I now know this was due to low stomach acid and digestive enzymes and also a gut dysbiosis. After a lot of dietary interventions and receiving fecal Microbiota Transplant at a clinic in England I got better and better and am finally able to eat more fiber and am also pretty regular! 
However I do still get bloated a lot especially from carbohydrates and recently had food poisoning which kind of set me back again!


----------

